# Can I use something else to open a ai file



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

I have a ai. file to need to open to to verify it's content. Can I use something else to open it instead of Adobe Illustrator ?

puter hater


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Have you tried Acrobat? Those files can be pdf based in which case it should be able to read them. And that exhausts my knowledge of .ai files.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2003)

have you tried XnView

buck


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

what language is the web site in?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2003)

don't like that one... try this one...http://www.tucows.com/preview/290806.html

buck


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

english, what a awesome thing..........



It stated "it couldn't figure out the format of the file" So I guess that didn't work.


Well I will just have to send it as is and hope its the right file..


Thanks for the help....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

File Extension Details for .AI

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=ai


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

HERE is the link for xnview,and the files it will open.

It will open ai files, but you need to get GhostScript which has a link at the bottom of the page... Rhett


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

WHAT do you do that. I down loaded it but now what?


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

gosh , you have me there !! I don't have any ai files to open, do you get any messages when you try to open the picture in xnview ??


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

yes it gives a message...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Where did you get the .ai file?
Was it made with Adobe Illustrator?
Do you have Adobe Illustrator and is so can you do a save-as or export into other formants?


----------

